
First Impressions: Windows Mobile 7, now known as Windows Phone - alexandros
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/02/15/first-impressions-windows-mobile-7-now-known-as-windows-phone/
======
epochwolf
Microsoft is coming to this quite late in the game. Apple and Google already
have handsets that have been in the market for awhile.

I'd imagine Microsoft is going to end up fighting for second place with
Google. Kind of like the Zune and the iPod.

